# Jim Butcher ~ The Dresden Files



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello all,

Just wondered if there were any fans out there of these books? The new one book 9 has just been released and i cant put it down  

I know they did a show on sky one but have been told its not as good as reading the books

Nikki


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi hu,

Haven't read any of his books, what are they about? (Without being blonde    ) I'm waiting for more James Patterson books to come out in paperback. I've got about 20 something of his books in paperback, so I can't buy them hardback as it would make the collection look silly     As you have recommended Jim Butcher, I will give it a go. Can you let me know what the first book is called? 

I have posted a message to you on PCOS chat  

Tina xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Ooo I liked the TV show, didn't realise that they were based on books.

I take it you highly reccomend the books then   I will have to have a look for them 

Shelley Xxx

Just had a look on play, do you have a list of what the order of the books are or doesn't it matter ?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Tina ~ http://www.amazon.co.uk/Storm-Front-Dresden-Case-Files/dp/1841493988/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1201453669&sr=8-2 this is a write up for the first bok and some reviews

Shell ~ 
Storm front
fool moon
grave peril
summer knight
death masks
blood rites
dead beat
proven gulity
white knight

I highly reccommend the books   you need to read them in order as the charecters follow on through the books

/links


----------

